# RE: Blue tux fish platy



## liljay07 (Apr 23, 2009)

*RE: Blue tux fish platy*

i have a blue tux fish i think its a platy with a bubble under his fin on his right side and it is increasing and now he floats at the top of the tank all day but still stays alive my tank info is in my sig and sorry for the big pic


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Are you sure its a bubble? It could possibly be a parasite of some kind. Don't really have any idea of anything else it could be....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

hard to tell from that pic. Poop that looks like a ball can be a curled up tapeworm.


----------

